# Subtank mini nano connector with topfill



## Nailedit77 (9/3/16)

Just thouht id share this with anyone thats intrested.

@sirvape has a nano connector for the subtank mini, I bought one from them a while ago and now they have the new topfill ones in stock.

Just got mine today and loving it!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

I still rate the Subtank Nano as the best-tasting and most convenient tank for use with stock coils. I see they kept the chimney design that plugs into the coil. I truly feel that one detail sets these tanks apart. Phenomenal chimney. Great flavour.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (10/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Just thouht id share this with anyone thats intrested.
> 
> @sirvape has a nano connector for the subtank mini, I bought one from them a while ago and now they have the new topfill ones in stock.
> 
> ...




Please tell me you have a link


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I still rate the Subtank Nano as the best-tasting and most convenient tank for use with stock coils. I see they kept the chimney design that plugs into the coil. I truly feel that one detail sets these tanks apart. Phenomenal chimney. Great flavour.


This adaptor


BeardedVaper93 said:


> Please tell me you have a link


http://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=stubby


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/3/16)

The topfill is awesome, no more taking the hole tank off to fill.

Loving this new design


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (10/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> The topfill is awesome, no more taking the hole tank off to fill.
> 
> Loving this new design



How does the topfill work?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (10/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> The topfill is awesome, no more taking the hole tank off to fill.
> 
> Loving this new design









Is it like this?


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/3/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Is it like this?


Very similar, doesnt say Kangertech on it tho. Has one small hole and a wide hole on top


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (10/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Very similar, doesnt say Kangertech on it tho. Has one small hole and a wide hole on top



Please can i see a pic or 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

WOW, those holes are small, for me this would be a problem. Just easier to unscrew, and re-fill tank in a few seconds


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

I like the idea of the stumpy tank, but how much liquid can you get in there with the RBA coil?


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/3/16)

It takes about 2.5ml, here are some pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (10/3/16)

@Duri time to bring out the subtank again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (10/3/16)

i must has dis

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/3/16)

Just dropped my new nano connector and cracked the glass!!!! Thought id give my goblin mini spare glass a try...

What do u know, it fits perfectly 

Thought id share this incase anyone breaks their glass and cannot find a replacement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/3/16)

Love these little tanks, nice and small

Reactions: Like 1


----------

